# RDG-Lan v2.010 bei Coburg/Bamberg/Nürnberg etc ;)



## RDG/Odin (3. Januar 2010)

Die RDG-LAN geht in die zweite Runde. Gezockt wird diesmal vom 09.04.2010 bis 11.04.2010 im OAZ in Trossenfurt.
 Wie beim letzten mal erwarten euch wieder einige spannende Turniere mit attraktiven Preisen. Für das leibliche Wohl ist wieder mal bestens gesorgt zu gewohnt günstigen Preisen.
 Weitere Informationen findet ihr natürlich auf unserer Homepage http:\\www.rdg-lan.de

 Eventname:
 RDG-LAN v2.010

 Anzahl der Teilnehmer:
 120 Teilnehmer

 Beginn:
*Freitag, 09. April 2010 15:30*

 Ende:
*Sonntag, 11. April 2010 15:30*

 Eintrittspreis:
 Vorkasse: 16€
 Abendkasse: 20€

*Je mehr Leute kommen umso besser, daher gibt es natürlich einen kleinen Anreiz:
 Ab 6 Personen zahlt jeder den Vorzugspreis von 14€ (Gültig bis 07.04.2010)*

 Kein ganzes Wochenende Zeit? Auch kein Problem!
 Wer nur einen Tag bleibt zahlt 12€ Vorkasse, 16€ bei Abendkasse (gültig ab Samstag 12Uhr Mittag)

 Kaffee-Flat ist natürlich Inklusive!
 (Für Tassen in "normaler" Größe. Thermoskannen o.ä. bekommt ihr nicht Gefüllt


 Mindestalter:
 18 Jahre

 Location:
 Oberaurach Zentrum Trossenfurt

 Anschrift:
 Am Sportzentrum 6
 97514 Oberaurach


 Turniere:

 .: Fix :.
 Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare ~ 3on3
 Counter Strike:Source ~ 2on2
 Warcraft III ~ 1on1
 Counter-Strike ~ 5on5

 :.: Im Vote :.:
 Trackmania Nations Forever
 ProEvolutionSoccer
 NFS:Shift
 C&C
 Kicker

 Es wird auch Wii und PS3 geben. Vermutlich mit Wii Sports o.ä. und evtl auch Singstar; Schau mer mal
 Je nach Interesse wird wohl auch ne Poker Runde eingelegt. Allerdings nur mit Chips. (Kein Spiel um echtes Geld)


----------



## RDG/Odin (5. Januar 2010)

*leute schaut mal auf die page und kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fun machts allemal und lohnt sich für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## RDG/Odin (31. Januar 2010)

*UPDATE!!!!!
*

Eventname:
RDG-LAN v2.010

Anzahl der Teilnehmer:
120 Teilnehmer

Beginn:
Freitag, 09. April 2010 15:30

Ende:
Sonntag, 11. April 2010 15:30

Eintrittspreis:
Vorkasse: 16€
Abendkasse: 20€

Gruppentarife:
Je mehr Leute kommen umso besser, daher gibt es natürlich einen kleinen Anreitz:
Ab 6 Personen zahlt jeder den Vorzugspreis von 14€ (Gültig bis 07.04.2010)

Ab einer Clan/Verein´s Größe von 10 Personen gibt es ein 5Liter Partyfässla, bei einer Größe von 15 Personen sogar ein 10Liter Fässla obendrauf

Kein ganzes Wochenende Zeit? Auch kein Problem!
Wer nur einen Tag bleibt zahlt 12€ Vorkasse, 16€ bei Abendkasse (gültig ab Samstag 12Uhr Mittag)

Kaffee-Flat ist natürlich Inklusive!
(Für Tassen in "normaler" Größe. Thermoskannen o.ä. bekommt ihr nicht Gefüllt 


Mindestalter:
18 Jahre

Location:
Oberaurach Zentrum Trossenfurt

Anschrift:
Am Sportzentrum 6
97514 Oberaurach


Turniere:

.: Preistuniere :.
Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare ~ 3on3
Counter Strike:Source ~ 2on2
Warcraft III ~ 1on1
Trackmania Dauerevent
RDG Zehnkampf

.: Nebentuniere :.
Blobby Volley 1on1
Boom Bloxx
Counterstrike 1.6 2on2
Kicker 2on2
Pocker (nur mit Chips)
Unreal Tournament 2004 

und viele tolle Side Events

Es wird auch Wii und PS3 geben. Vermutlich mit Wii Sports o.ä. und evtl auch Singstar; Schau mer mal
Je nach Interesse wird wohl auch ne Poker Runde eingelegt. Allerdings nur mit Chips. (Kein Spiel um echtes Geld)


----------

